# Moving from London to Melbourne, Australia



## Geordie Paul (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, great to read through some of these posts. Great info, tips and perspectives from all around the world. 

I've been Ames Taping for the last 10 years and I'm hoping to get some info on the Australian way of working, especially Melbourne, Victoria. 

I understand it's called plaster board stopping? Or I'm classed as a plasterer stopper? Any additional help here would be appreciated.

I fly to Melbourne mid December and I understand I need a white card immediately (general health & safety course) for the construction industry. This is fine, I can enroll to do this and I unrstand it's a 5-6 hour course.

Ideally, I'd rather work for a large contractor and be on their payroll. Im not sure of this is common or if I need to be self employed. Im hoping to get an idea of wages too.

If anyone knows of anyone looking for workers, I will buy my tools and a van as soon as I land and can start immediately. I will have my matchine tools shipped over in a few weeks. 

Any help, tips or guidance would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Paul I'm from wa but I'm sure it's similar to here.

you can do white card online it's simple 

If want to be on hourly you will be looking more in the commercial side 

Residential work is mainly sub contractors working for a bigger ceiling company so u will need business name and abn 

You may get onto a contractor running a small team on hourly jf you your lucky 

Pretty sure Melbourne they are called plasterers also

Few other guys on here can give you more info than I can 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SamMcK (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Paul, I'm born and bred in Melbourne, so... welcome!

I'm not a plasterer myself but happy to provide some insights into the construction scene in Aus. I provide engineering solutions for light gauge steel walls and ceilings in commercial developments so I have a big network of commercial plasterers and carpenters. 

In Melbourne we call them 'plasterers' but in Sydney they are 'gyprockers', a take on CSR Gyprock's strong branding in that market from early days. 

Bucket loads of work going on in Melbourne at the moment in both commercial and residential construction work. 

A word of warning about entering Melbourne's commercial construction market: unions (enough said).

I can give you a list of contacts at Melbourne's key plastering contractor firms. If you're interested, email me at [email protected] and I will share with you. 

Cheers!


----------



## Geordie Paul (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Thanks for your messages and offer in helping.

Sam, I've just sent you an email. Any contacts would be a great help. 

I plan to buy a small van as soon as I arrive and get started.

Best

Paul


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

Sounds like a life changing decision! Good luck!


----------

